# Dry/Powdery Poop?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

The chalky poop is due to the bone. It's not causing him any discomfort and it's not a bone that has turned bad. Give him more meat in these few days and it will balance it out.

Don't give him milk. If he's suffering from constipation, give him some pumpkin or yam. He should be fine.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I've just started a whole raw chicken wing a few times per week and although not powdery her poo was much firmer than usual. I WISH it would be dry and powdery that sounds like some pretty easy cleanup! May I ask what type of bone it was?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It's not a matter a what bone, but what porportion of meat to bone. If you want more powdery poops, switch from wings to backs and necks.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I tried to obtain chicken necks and the butchers looked at me like I was nuts. It seems like chicken backs will elicit a similar response. In other words, you can't just pick up a package of them and the butchers I spoke to about the necks were like no we don't have them back here you'll have to buy a whole chicken. (I don't even want to get into the discussion on why I needed them and how I'd 'kill my dog' with them). I don't cook or eat meat for myself and was raised vegetarian so I'm not going to be dismembering a chicken carcass!!! Is that the only way to obtain these things? I mean seriously around here everyone feeds there dogs Beneful and thinks raw bones will splinter in a dog's throat and kill them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Kroger and Food City will both order turkey necks for you.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It actually would have made it harder to clean up. I really didn't have to bother since there were just crumbs spread everywhere. Nice visual, I know!
Anyway, I figure it was some kind of beef bone. Our local feed store sells bones with some meat on it, This was the first kind he was able to actually break through. Wondering if it was more just filled with cartilage? 
He's doing a bit better since I fed the milk earlier. I mean, its still all nasty and dry, but the very last one seemed to have some substance.
This is a disturbing topic...


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

sophiebonita said:


> Well I tried to obtain chicken necks and the butchers looked at me like I was nuts. It seems like chicken backs will elicit a similar response. In other words, you can't just pick up a package of them and the butchers I spoke to about the necks were like no we don't have them back here you'll have to buy a whole chicken. (I don't even want to get into the discussion on why I needed them and how I'd 'kill my dog' with them). I don't cook or eat meat for myself and was raised vegetarian so I'm not going to be dismembering a chicken carcass!!! Is that the only way to obtain these things? I mean seriously around here everyone feeds there dogs Beneful and thinks raw bones will splinter in a dog's throat and kill them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


You can order them by the case. Pay a little extra to have them package it in 1 or 2 pound packs/bags for you. Nothing like 40 pounds of chicken parts thawing in your bathtub for a day.....  lol, it's woth the extra few cents per pound.

Cases are typically 30 or 40 pounds, and you can expect to pay $0.40 - $0.70 per pound.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Who would I ask to order this? We have an A&P and a Shoprite which were extremely un-helpful. The above stores are not around here unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I also have had absolutely no luck finding a local source for chicken necks. The butchers at Vons and Ralphs looked at me like I was nuts! There are apparently a few specialty meat shops that might be able to get them, but they are all an hour or more drive. And you have to be willing to buy in bulk, which is a non-starter for us given our already packed freezer. Primal (the raw food company) offers small 5 packs of frozen turkey necks, which I ordered -- once. Extremely expensive, and they turned out to be WAY too big for my mini.

Beau's breeder sent him home to us with some chicken necks, and they were perfect. It was a bit terrifying watching him go at one, but it was also obvious how much he loved those gooey, bloody things. I'm sure she could get me some, but she's also a long drive away.

Wings are cheap and easy to come by, but I'm not sure if they would be safe for a mini. Anyone know if they would be an ok option?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Wings are cheap and easy to come by, but I'm not sure if they would be safe for a mini. Anyone know if they would be an ok option?


Oh, Nickel enjoys wings just as much. 

Have you tried looking for turkey necks? 

ETA: Just saw that you have bought Beau turkey necks before. Have you tried farmers' market or Whole Foods? WF always chops up the turkey necks for me. One turkey neck is good for 3 meals.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Wings are great for a mini! That's all I've given Sophie so far bc I can just buy them from the chicken section! She does great w them, takes her about 20 min, ingests the whole darn thing. And her poo is great after (sorry, this is a thread about poo after all haha). I'm also gona try drumsticks does anyone know if they are ok?

I noticed that my dog feed shop has Natures Variety turkey necks in the freezer but I'm sure they're a ripoff. Well if that's my only option... I don't have a WF around here just some generic grocery stores... The turkey necks looked gargantuan I could certainly see them being good for a few portions. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

